

Solving Pentagonal Peg Solitaire Puzzle with Picat - callmekit
http://sdymchenko.com/blog/2015/03/18/pentagonal-peg-solitare-picat/

======
mactitan
This reminds me of the mass market hi-q puzzle although this puzzle probably
inspired the hi-q cross design. I was never able to solve it as A kid but
later wrote a 6502 program to try to solve it. I toggled char's on the monitor
to see if it was running or off in never never land ( relative jmps are
murder). After 10, 20 , 40 ?? Minutes it stopped. It hadn't crashed. I dumped
the memory. It was the solution! Prolog seemed cool when i saw it but life in
IT drudgery took over.

